# Considering a Springfield



## Bilzer (May 15, 2014)

I am looking at some Springfields, VS the M&P. I currently have a Smith 3953 and a Shield, both in 9mm and am curious to how folks like the 40 cal and 45 caliber Springfields. 
Am looking at a New XD 40 and it seemed to fit me hand well. The price goes up for the XDM and was wondering if it was worth the extra money and for accuracy is the 5 inch XD the way to go? Am looking for something to shoot IDPA and on the fence with 40 VS 45


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally I would go with the M&P and stick with the 9mm. If I chose another round, it would be the .45 or the .357 Sig.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The original XD is fine - about like a Glock, but with a more pleasing grip angle (to me). I have fired several thousand rounds through either a Service Model or Compact, in .45 ACP, and the trigger gets pretty sweet after a few hundred rounds. The XD45 Compact is my preferred carry pistol when I'm not having to lug it all day. 24 rounds of .45 ACP (11 in the pistol, 13 in the spare mag) gets heavy after a few hours.The XDm does not surpass it in any way that would make it worthwhile (for me) to spend the extra money, but it does make it feel more like the M&P. 

I didn't buy the M&P because, at the time, they were coming from the factory with what I considered to be a gritty, spongy trigger, and the one I was shooting didn't produce nearly as good groups (for me) as the XD. I've heard that they are better, now, but I haven't confirmed it for myself.

As for accuracy, the only meaningful gain to a 5" is probably going to be the longer sighting radius. If you shoot 4" guns well, you likely won't be disappointed in the accuracy of a 4" XD.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Two points of view to offer: I own a XDM 3.8 Compact .40 and am exceptionally pleased with it. It's reliable, extremely accurate, and can handle both 11 and 16 rd double stack mags. However, it's a bit heavy even with the 11rd mag to carry concealed. I also own a .40 M&P full size which is also reliable and accurate, but the trigger is not nearly as easy to manage as the XDM. One great advantage of the .40 M&P - it can also accommodate a 9mm drop in kit from G&R tactical (9mm barrel and 2 mags) - essentially, you are getting two guns for the price of one.


----------

